
The Case for Hybrid Meat - tosh
https://medium.com/@philipp.stangl_24038/the-case-for-hybrid-meat-bd711ea9855b
======
camtarn
So, basically we're talking old-British-style sausages, which were mostly made
of bread rusk and fat with a bit of pork thrown in for flavour...

